# Toxic Cables Silver Poison custom IEM cable - wanna borrow it?



## project86

UPDATE
   
  I'm keeping this original post and all the info in it as an archive. But the program is over. Unfortunately a member  yjt93  accepted the cable and disappeared. Apparently he left the country from what we can tell. Currawong was helpful in trying to reach him but we haven't heard anything back. So that ruins the fun for everyone else. Sorry!
   
  In a brilliant showing of what a class act he is, Frank at Toxic Cable has agreed to replace my missing Silver Poison with his new Silver Widow as soon as the next batch is available. What a guy! Everyone reading this can learn two lessons: 1) don't be overly trusting around here, and 2) Toxic Cables is an excellent company to deal with, who truly stands behind their customers. 

  END UPDATE
  


 [size=small]By now there has been quite a bit of discussion about Toxic Cables. As a relative newcomer to the cable biz, Frank (Toxic Cables owner) has made a pretty big splash around here. We've seen multiple examples of his work, including Sennheiser, HiFiMAN, and Audeze cables, in various materials including silver, SPC, copper, and other combinations. We've also seen the beautiful restore/recable job he did on an aging set of Sony R10s. [/size]

 [size=small] 
  [/size]

 [size=small] 
 I've been using the balanced Toxic Cables Hybrid with my HiFiMAN HE-400 for a while, and it's a great cable. It looks and feels like something that would cost far more than it does. So when Frank told me he had a new IEM cable in the works, I was excited to check it out.[/size]

 [size=small] 
  [/size]

 [size=small] 
 The cable I have is called the SPC Viper. SPC obviously stands for silver-plated copper. I could go on and on about the construction of the cable but I feel like pictures do a much better job conveying the level of quality. It's made from 24AWG stranded silver plated OCC copper. The price, at the current exchange rate, comes to ~$180 plus a bit for shipping (Toxic Cables is based in the UK). The cable will also be available in a slightly smaller 26AWG, which will come in translucent black or blue as well as the clear like my cable. Mine has black connectors but the production version will use clear connectors (unless you order the black cable, which will still use the black connectors).[/size]

 [size=small] 
  [/size]

 [size=small] 
  [/size]

 [size=small] 




  
[/size]

 [size=small] 
  [/size]

 [size=small] 
 I've been using the Viper for a while with my Heir Audio customs, my UM Merlin, my Westone AC2, and others. It's a great fit for every socket type - flush or recessed. There is no memory wire, but the cable comes sort of "pre-shaped" into an angle that comfortably wraps around your ears. Looking at the cable, it doesn't necessarily appear like it would be all that comfortable. In fact it looks rather stiff, thick, and inflexible. But in reality that is not the case. It bends surprisingly well, and really isn't any less comfortable to use than the stock cable. [/size]

 [size=small] 
  [/size]

 [size=small] 
 I suspect that the reader already has an established opinion about cables and their audible properties, so I won't try to change your mind one way or the other. All I will say is that it IS in fact possible to enjoy a cable purely for aesthetic reasons. You don't have to be completely on board with the idea of cables sounding amazing, to be able to enjoy the look, feel, fit, and durability of an aftermarket cable.[/size]

 [size=small] 
  [/size]

 [size=small] 
 But what if you haven't quite made up your mind on the topic? Maybe you just haven't had a chance to try an aftermarket cable to see what you think. That's where I come in. I'd like to offer the Toxic Cables SPC Viper IEM cable to anyone who is interested in giving it a try. Keep it for a week or so, see what you think, and then send it on to the next person. The only thing I ask is that you document your experience in this thread. I don't care if you say the cable is amazing, or terrible, or something in between - just post your honest opinion. I welcome any members with good feedback to participate, and I hope to get a good cross section of folks who have other competing cables as well as people who have never tried an aftermarket cable. Obviously you need to have a set of custom IEMs in order to use this cable - it terminates in the standard Westone style and should work with customs from JH Audio, Unique Melody, Heir Audio, Westone, 1964 Ears, and most others. The few exceptions should be obvious - the newer Ultimate Ears has a different type of connector (older models should work fine though). LiveWires and Sleek Audio customs have proprietary connectors but there aren't a lot of people using those. For the most part, if you've got customs with a detachable cable, and they aren't from UE in the last 2 years or so, this cable will work.[/size]

 [size=small] 
  [/size]

 [size=small] 
 I don't have a lot of time, so please post in this thread if you are interested. It's easier to do it here instead of via PM. Once I approve you, you can send contact the person who has the cables at the moment and work out shipping details. Shipping is very reasonable on an item like this. Again, please no brand new users or people with no feedback and little participation. I want established members only since I'm loaning you a cable that isn't exactly cheap. [/size]

 [size=small] 
  [/size]

 [size=small] 
 Did I mention that the cable is already out on loan to the first participant: Poetik. I'll let him chime in with his thoughts and maybe some comparisons with another cable. He should be just about done, so please let me know if you would like to receive the cable for a week or so.[/size]

 [size=small] 
  [/size]

 [size=small] 
 And now for some more eye candy.[/size]

 [size=small] 
  [/size]

 [size=small] 




  


  


  





 The small Viablue termination compared to the large one


 on a different cable


  


  


  





 Nice deep fit into a recessed socket


  


  





  
[/size]

 [size=small] 
  [/size]

 [size=small] 
  [/size]

 [size=small] 
 UPDATE - I've fixed the info about pricing as well as clarified the bit about plug color. [/size]

 [size=small] 
  [/size]

 [size=small] 
 UPDATE #2 - Here is a list as of 8/7 for the people in line:[/size]

 [size=small] 
  [/size]

 [size=small] 
 Kenman345[/size]

 [size=small] 
 allyl[/size]

 [size=small] 
 SoupRKnowva[/size]

 [size=small] 
 batphink[/size]

 [size=small] 
 ardgedee[/size]

 [size=small] 
 Mosshorn[/size]

 [size=small] 
 ytj93[/size]

 [size=small] 
 alv4426[/size]

 [size=small] 
 HideousPride[/size]

 [size=small] 
 KimChee[/size]

 [size=small] 
  [/size]

 [size=small] 
 UPDATE #3 - I think I'll stop taking new participants for a while. We have well over 2 months worth of people right now, so we should wait a while before adding new people to the list. [/size]

 [size=small] 
  [/size]

 [size=small] 
 UPDATE #4 - I'm calling the SPC Viper back after the next person is done with it. Instead, I'm getting the new Silver Poison model in the thinner 26AWG style. It will ship directly from Toxic to the next participant, so you guys will get to use it even before I do! [/size]

 [size=small] 
  [/size]


----------



## kenman345

Wheres the locations it's able to go? I would love to give the cable a try. I am in New York, USA I've been interested to hear how this cable sounds, especially with my CIEM's. Getting an LOD soon from cogsand gears made from the Silver wire Toxic Cable.


----------



## alv4426

I would love to try this cable since I am actually in the market for an aftermarket cable for my JH5 but alas I am untrustable since I have no feedback  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





/
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. This is a cool project though and Im looking forward to some more impressions... I seriously need to start selling my stuff on headfi instead of amazon.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Put me on the list, wouldn't mind trying this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Thanks for taking the time to do the write up, John. Really nice of you to loan the cable out for others to try, does me no harm, until everyone posts about how cr@p it is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  All the cables now come with clear overmoulded connectors, it's only the translucent black cables, that come with black connectors now.
   
  Looking forward to reading what others think of it.


----------



## allyl

If it isn't too much hassle, I certainly wouldn't mind being added to the mix. I haven't spent a tremendous amount of time with my 1964-Ts lately, and this would be a wonderful reason to do so! Hopefully this will, at the very least, be a good opportunity to see the build quality of Toxic Cables, as I am considering buying an aftermarket cable for either (both) my HD800s and HE400s!


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Id love to hear it Project86. havent had an aftermarket cable since i sold my balanced TWag and protector back in 2010.
   
  Edit: shoulda added that Ive got JH-13s. Maybe put me more towards the end in hopes of the 3rd batch of Anedio D2s making it in time for me to hear this cable with the new DAC


----------



## project86

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


>


 
   
  Quote:  
   
  Quote: 





souprknowva said:


>


 
   
  You guys are all in. 
   
  Quote: 





alv4426 said:


> I would love to try this cable since I am actually in the market for an aftermarket cable for my JH5 but alas I am untrustable since I have no feedback
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Have feedback from eBay or Amazon that we can check out? You've been around here and participated in threads for a while so that's a good start. Also, the cable happens to be in Southern CA at the moment so that could be a quick trip in terms of shipping. Let me know in the next few days, before we send it halfway across the country.
   
   
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Put me on the list, wouldn't mind trying this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Thanks Frank. It's a great cable and I don't think you'll get a lot of people saying "this is garbage!".


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





project86 said:


> You guys are all in.


 
  Who's getting it first? and shall I PM you my address? or is their a certain person I need to send my address to? I'm happy to pay for shipping to the next member borrowing the cable assuming they are in the US. I don't know how international shipping works entirely, but I hate finding out (used to work at a shipping company and realized really quickly that I never wanna ship something internationally ever, it's just a huge mess of idiots).


----------



## project86

Let's give alv4426 a day or so to provide references, since he is very close to Poetik (who currently has the cable). If not, then we'll move on and it might as well go to kenman. On my past loaner program, the gear was heavy so it was important to plan ahead for close shipping. This cable should be $5 or less to ship anywhere in the USA so no big deal.
   
  I figure each person can pay shipping when they send it to the next person. Again, it's really cheap. 
   
  kenman, stand by and I'll let you know within a day or two.


----------



## kenman345

Sounds good. I'm in no rush. If it's only going around the USA, we can use the flat rate small boxes. It'll be under $6 after taxes to send it to each other, so overall not a bad deal if you are interested in getting the cable in the first place. 
   
  How long is the loaner thing going on? I think if the cable is properly burnt in already, a week or less should be fine. I have a feeling i'll notice the differences between my stock cable pretty instantly, as I have been developing an ear for this type of stuff with all the different types of stuff I have tried on my portable rig. I usually need an hour or less to figure out how the cable is effecting the sound once I have a different cable to test against. Should be interesting to hear this cable and finally see in person the cables I have heard so much about. 
  Quote: 





project86 said:


> Let's give alv4426 a day or so to provide references, since he is very close to Poetik (who currently has the cable). If not, then we'll move on and it might as well go to kenman. On my past loaner program, the gear was heavy so it was important to plan ahead for close shipping. This cable should be $5 or less to ship anywhere in the USA so no big deal.
> 
> I figure each person can pay shipping when they send it to the next person. Again, it's really cheap.
> 
> kenman, stand by and I'll let you know within a day or two.


----------



## project86

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Sounds good. I'm in no rush. If it's only going around the USA, we can use the flat rate small boxes. It'll be under $6 after taxes to send it to each other, so overall not a bad deal if you are interested in getting the cable in the first place.
> 
> How long is the loaner thing going on? I think if the cable is properly burnt in already, a week or less should be fine. I have a feeling i'll notice the differences between my stock cable pretty instantly, as I have been developing an ear for this type of stuff with all the different types of stuff I have tried on my portable rig. I usually need an hour or less to figure out how the cable is effecting the sound once I have a different cable to test against. Should be interesting to hear this cable and finally see in person the cables I have heard so much about.


 
   
  It will go on for as long as there is interested people who want to hear it. Or maybe a few months. I'm in no rush to have it back - not because I dislike it, but because I've got a lot of other gear constantly coming in and going out (usually for reviews). 
   
  EDIT In case I forgot to mention, USA only.


----------



## batphink

I want to try this.  I use Etymotics with a Westone adapter and I'm wondering if the more expensive cables will make a difference.


----------



## project86

Quote: 





batphink said:


> I want to try this.  I use Etymotics with a Westone adapter and I'm wondering if the more expensive cables will make a difference.


 
   
  Perfect! 
   
  Still waiting on one person to provide some feedback. I guess the best way to proceed after that is to just work down the list in the order that people replied. So kenman, then allyl, then SoupRKnowva, then you.


----------



## project86

UPDATE: It's going to kenman345 first. Kenman, please PM Poetik and pass along your address info, and he can get the cable out to you soon.


----------



## kenman345

PM sent, can't wait to get my hands on it
  Quote: 





project86 said:


> UPDATE: It's going to kenman345 first. Kenman, please PM Poetik and pass along your address info, and he can get the cable out to you soon.


----------



## yjt93

Hi, I just remolded my westone 4s from kozee, saw your review on them and did it. Took me a good 6 month to get my custom to fit nicely. I just got it back 2 days ago and I'm looking to better cables because the cable included is flimsy and I hate the over the ear tubing. So I'll really appreciate it if I can try this out. (I'm not in a hurry)


----------



## kenman345

So how much use has this cable got? Is it okay if I burn this sucker in if it's not got lots of time on it? I should be receiving a replacement E17 amp and a special LOD splitter so I can charge my iPod and have it output audio to burn in my LOD at the same time. I have no problem adding the cable to the burn in list, especially when I should be getting my diyMod this weekend (hopefully.....their has been tons of delays) and will be burning in the internal capacitors most of the time next week and the week after. 
   
  Also, I am about to re-read the first post, but I will take this out if I find my answer, is this cable the exact same as the ones that are being sold? Or is it using a different guage wire? If it's the same guage, but different color pin molds, that's fine and I can then make some initial impressions on the blog I write for. I wont do a full review of it since I wont have it for long, but I can give impressions on build quality and aesthetic looks and other things like that which the blog readers would probably appreciate and I'll post a link here.


----------



## project86

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> So how much use has this cable got? Is it okay if I burn this sucker in if it's not got lots of time on it? I should be receiving a replacement E17 amp and a special LOD splitter so I can charge my iPod and have it output audio to burn in my LOD at the same time. I have no problem adding the cable to the burn in list, especially when I should be getting my diyMod this weekend (hopefully.....their has been tons of delays) and will be burning in the internal capacitors most of the time next week and the week after.
> 
> Also, I am about to re-read the first post, but I will take this out if I find my answer, is this cable the exact same as the ones that are being sold? Or is it using a different guage wire? If it's the same guage, but different color pin molds, that's fine and I can then make some initial impressions on the blog I write for. I wont do a full review of it since I wont have it for long, but I can give impressions on build quality and aesthetic looks and other things like that which the blog readers would probably appreciate and I'll post a link here.


 
   
  It's got quite a few hours on it by now. I used it to burn in a new set of customs I got, so I'd say maybe 120 hours or so total. But feel free to burn it more if you want. I don't think it will matter, but it won't hurt either.
   
  This cable is a production model with the exception of the black plugs. Those plugs are clear if you buy a cable now, unless you buy a black cable (then the plugs will still be black). You can order 24AWG or 26AWG - mine is the 24. So the answer is yes - this is a production model in every aspect that matters.


----------



## kenman345

Perfect. I have lots of gear to burn in, so I'll make sure it's at the 200 hour mark before I'm done with it. That seems to be the going time length for anything to do with silver wires. This probably would be the most needed for something that's only silver plated. Which customs did you get? I might end up using this cable to burn in a set of Aurisonics AS-1's if they both arrive around the same time.
   
  I'll post a link to the impressions of the cable once I get it done.
  Quote: 





project86 said:


> It's got quite a few hours on it by now. I used it to burn in a new set of customs I got, so I'd say maybe 120 hours or so total. But feel free to burn it more if you want. I don't think it will matter, but it won't hurt either.
> 
> This cable is a production model with the exception of the black plugs. Those plugs are clear if you buy a cable now, unless you buy a black cable (then the plugs will still be black). You can order 24AWG or 26AWG - mine is the 24. So the answer is yes - this is a production model in every aspect that matters.


----------



## maguire

Hey Project86, what a great way to burn in your cable....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Seriously though, would you consider sending it all the way to Australia.........The trip will do it wonders.....also has a chance to rest on the flight, take in a movie etc.....


----------



## Poetik

Will definitely get the cable out to the next person in a few days.  I just want to do more testing vs the TWag v2 that I have first. 
   
  So far my impressions are very positive of the cable.  I'll post more after I do more listening.


----------



## maguire

Looking forward to that Poetic, as you also have both Miracle & Merlin. I also am using Silver cable Original Fortis. So I am very interested in your thoughts...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





poetik said:


> Will definitely get the cable out to the next person in a few days.  I just want to do more testing vs the TWag v2 that I have first.
> 
> So far my impressions are very positive of the cable.  I'll post more after I do more listening.


 
  Looking forward to reading your thoughts.


----------



## doublea71

If it starts making its way towards SE Asia, I'll request a session. Otherwise, it's too far to ship conveniently. It looks real nice to me. I have a set of Chris_Himselfs on the way with the new batch of wire (supposed to have better ergonomics), so I'll at least put in my two cents about those even if I can't get a hold of these beauties.


----------



## Cryok95

Quote: 





doublea71 said:


> If it starts making its way towards SE Asia, I'll request a session. Otherwise, it's too far to ship conveniently. It looks real nice to me. I have a set of Chris_Himselfs on the way with the new batch of wire (supposed to have better ergonomics), so I'll at least put in my two cents about those even if I can't get a hold of these beauties.


 
   
  SE Asia? If it comes to Singapore, well, all i can say is that there are loads of people waiting to try those


----------



## doublea71

Yeah, Singapore seems to have a substantial audiophile community. Not to worry, though - I'll be happy checking out the Silver Ray.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





doublea71 said:


> Yeah, Singapore seems to have a substantial audiophile community.


 
   
  I have a large number of customers from Singapore.


----------



## Cryok95

Quote: 





doublea71 said:


> Yeah, Singapore seems to have a substantial audiophile community. Not to worry, though - I'll be happy checking out the Silver Ray.


 
   
  I think it may be a little bigger than 'substantial' haha. Even Chris_himself admitted he has loads of orders from Singapore.


----------



## doublea71

I have an old colleague from Singapore and I've been meaning to pay a visit...


----------



## ardgedee

If its not too late to ask, I am interested in giving these a try on my Heir 4.A.


----------



## project86

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> If its not too late to ask, I am interested in giving these a try on my Heir 4.A.


 
   
  Sure, we can add you to the list. It might be a while before it comes your way, but not too long.


----------



## ardgedee

I don't mind at all. Thank you very much for coordinating this.


----------



## kenman345

Not to rush Poetik or anything, But how long is everyone getting with the cable?


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Not to rush Poetik or anything, But how long is everyone getting with the cable?


 
   
  From the OP, emphasis added...
   
  Quote: 





project86 said:


> [...] please let me know if you would like to receive the cable *for a week or so*.


 
   
  A week or so per person sounds reasonable to me in order to get beyond first impressions and have some time for close listening.
   
  project86: Can you edit your OP with a list of the usernames participating? This'll make it easier for us to coordinate handoffs, since I don't know who's before me and whether anybody's following me.


----------



## project86

Good idea, I'll update my first post with a list.
   
  I haven't heard back from Poetik but I imagine he should be sending it out soon, if he hasn't already. I'll shoot him a PM. 
   
  I'm not too worried about time from my end, and a week each sounds good. If someone needs more time then go for it, but keep in mind that others are waiting for a chance as well.


----------



## mosshorn

Sign me up. It's no $1000 custom, but I'd really love to see what this cable could do to the lowly ASG-1.2's. I know a couple others are interested in cables too for these. If a ~$200 cable can make my ~$200 IEM sound how I want (which it's oh so close to), I'd take a dive. Why not, right? Then whenever I DID have enough money to treat myself to customs, I would have an equally great cable to match!
   
   
   
  Also, I can feel all posh for a week knowing the cable has touched divine customs


----------



## project86

Quote: 





mosshorn said:


> Sign me up. It's no $1000 custom, but I'd really love to see what this cable could do to the lowly ASG-1.2's. I know a couple others are interested in cables too for these. If a ~$200 cable can make my ~$200 IEM sound how I want (which it's oh so close to), I'd take a dive. Why not, right? Then whenever I DID have enough money to treat myself to customs, I would have an equally great cable to match!
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I can feel all posh for a week knowing the cable has touched divine customs


 
   
  Sure! I'll add you to the list.


----------



## kenman345

Having not heard the cable myself, but knowing a bit about cables. The cabling won't completely help, but it may help bring a few other characteristics to the table that would (likely) change the overall feel of the ASG-1's. I would think that copper wire would be the best suited for those though, but I am not 100% sure, as I have yet to hear the tuning for that model. I am still waiting on my AS-1's and then I can tell you a bit more.
   
  EDIT: and you can rest easy knowing they will have been in some AS-2's before arriving to you. I'll let everyone know what I think after I get it.
  Quote: 





mosshorn said:


> Sign me up. It's no $1000 custom, but I'd really love to see what this cable could do to the lowly ASG-1.2's. I know a couple others are interested in cables too for these. If a ~$200 cable can make my ~$200 IEM sound how I want (which it's oh so close to), I'd take a dive. Why not, right? Then whenever I DID have enough money to treat myself to customs, I would have an equally great cable to match!
> 
> Also, I can feel all posh for a week knowing the cable has touched divine customs


----------



## project86

Poetik just got back to me - he has some stuff going on but will get the cable out to kenman this week.


----------



## kenman345

Sounds great. 
  Quote: 





project86 said:


> Poetik just got back to me - he has some stuff going on but will get the cable out to kenman this week.


----------



## alv4426

You know I do have a little feedback now


----------



## project86

Quote: 





alv4426 said:


> You know I do have a little feedback now


 
   
  Added to the list!
   
   
  I think that's the last person I'll add for a little while. I'd like to start working through the list a bit before taking any new participants.


----------



## kenman345

I haven't received any cable yet. Haven't heard anything from Poetik even in responding to me sending him my address. Has the cable gone to someone that's closer?


----------



## Poetik

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> I haven't received any cable yet. Haven't heard anything from Poetik even in responding to me sending him my address. Has the cable gone to someone that's closer?


 
   
  No, I'm sorry for the lack of updates but I still have it =/
   
  I was graciously given a review sample cable by BTG-Audio and figured I'd do some last minute comparisons before I sent the cable out to you.  Once again I'm sorry for the wait but I figured I owed project86 a more thorough in depth review considering I've had the cable for so long. 
   
  A few things came up in life but now I can finally focus. I do promise to finally get it out to you this week Kenman.


----------



## kenman345

Yea, i'm planning on doing a review of that cable in a month or two as well. Good to see it's at least not just sitting around somewhere. Take your time, get it to me when you can
  Quote: 





poetik said:


> No, I'm sorry for the lack of updates but I still have it =/
> 
> I was graciously given a review sample cable by BTG-Audio: http://btg-audio.webs.com/webstore.htm#ecwid:category=2609073&mode=product&product=12596470 and figured I'd do some last minute comparisons before I sent the cable out to you.  Once again I'm sorry for the wait but I figured I owed project86 a more thorough in depth review considering I've had the cable for so long.
> 
> A few things came up in life but now I can finally focus. I do promise to finally get it out to you this week Kenman.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





poetik said:


> No, I'm sorry for the lack of updates but I still have it =/
> 
> I was graciously given a review sample cable by BTG-Audio: http://btg-audio.webs.com/webstore.htm#ecwid:category=2609073&mode=product&product=12596470 and figured I'd do some last minute comparisons before I sent the cable out to you.  Once again I'm sorry for the wait but I figured I owed project86 a more thorough in depth review considering I've had the cable for so long.
> 
> A few things came up in life but now I can finally focus. I do promise to finally get it out to you this week Kenman.


 
   
   
  Oops, sorry Ken. Didn't mean to do that to you.


----------



## mosshorn

SO I got some SM3v2's to test this cable with instead  Hopefully all will go well!


----------



## .Sup

I don't have IEMs but that's a very noble thing to do, project, to give people a chance to listen to it.


----------



## kenman345

Let me know when you send it. I was hoping to have it and do a small review before school starts, but we're getting closer and closer to that point. if it's going to ship and not get to me with a week before school starts I rather it pass me over since I dont know how much time i'll have at the beginning of a semester.
  Quote: 





poetik said:


> A few things came up in life but now I can finally focus. I do promise to finally get it out to you this week Kenman.


----------



## doublea71

Quote: 





poetik said:


> No, I'm sorry for the lack of updates but I still have it =/
> 
> I was graciously given a review sample cable by BTG-Audio and figured I'd do some last minute comparisons before I sent the cable out to you.  Once again I'm sorry for the wait but I figured I owed project86 a more thorough in depth review considering I've had the cable for so long.
> 
> A few things came up in life but now I can finally focus. I do promise to finally get it out to you this week Kenman.


 

 I was offered a sample cable to review (not a freebie to keep) by BTG-Audio, too, and I gladly accepted, but then I got a message a few weeks later about there not being enough available for review but I could buy one if I wanted. Less than gracious experience on this end, but life goes on.
   
  Edit: BTG-Audio was apparently swamped with orders at the time and wasn't able to ship one out to Vietnam when I told him I was ready for it. Having re-read our correspondence, he really didn't slight me in any way - business for him picked up suddenly and it just wasn't an ideal time for him. He has kindly offered to get one out to me some other time which is more convenient for him and his business. I have to say that his website is very appealing. He doesn't make any claims about cables changing the sound and seems to not believe in that theory at all. There's so much debate about it, so it's nice that somebody with some skin in the game is basically saying: "I make very very good custom cables and I refuse to tell you that they will magically transform the sound of your headphones. They look very nice, the build quality is top notch, and the ergonomics are excellent - that's all you will get from my cables." Basically, he has taken a stand that is quite contrary to many builders and for that, I respect him. This may translate into lower sales since he's not describing their sound-changing qualities the way an oenophile describes wine (notes of graphite and dark currant with a finish that hints of leather and camphor...).


----------



## kenman345

Is this cable ever getting sent anywhere? it's been a week since my last post asking the same thing..
   
  EDIT: Not trying to complain. Just seems like something that seems like a great idea and helpful to the community is getting forgotten about and it seems like their are a lot of people waiting for a cable that even the first person hasnt gotten.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Try to message the person who has it now and see what they say.


----------



## kenman345

Whoever is after me, please PM Poetik. It's taking a bit too long to get the cable and I start school next week, so I do not know at this time how much time I will have to devote to reviewing/giving impressions on the cable in question. I was looking forward to this cable, guess I'll have to wait though.


----------



## yjt93

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Whoever is after me, please PM Poetik. It's taking a bit too long to get the cable and I start school next week, so I do not know at this time how much time I will have to devote to reviewing/giving impressions on the cable in question. I was looking forward to this cable, guess I'll have to wait though.


 
  Same here, I start school soon. But still really interested in seeing how this cable performs heard many good things about it.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





yjt93 said:


> Same here, I start school soon. But still really interested in seeing how this cable performs heard many good things about it.


 
  They are all lies.


----------



## yjt93

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> They are all lies.


 
  I hope not, because I'm debating whether to buy it now or wait and try it out first.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





yjt93 said:


> I hope not, because I'm debating whether to buy it now or wait and try it out first.


 
  Wait till you try it, it's always best to try a cable first when possible, before purchase.


----------



## project86

Sorry for the holdup everyone, I'll have to pm Poetik again and see what the deal is. I can understand delays due to personal stuff but at some point it gets a little ridiculous.


----------



## allyl

I should be next after kenman, and can be flexible with when I receive the cable/the amount of time I spend with it. Once we figure out what's happening to Poetik, I'll try and keep things moving along more smoothly.


----------



## kenman345

Ive talked to Poetik earlier in the day. if you're next, message him your information so we can get things happening. 
  Quote: 





allyl said:


> I should be next after kenman, and can be flexible with when I receive the cable/the amount of time I spend with it. Once we figure out what's happening to Poetik, I'll try and keep things moving along more smoothly.


----------



## yjt93

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Ive talked to Poetik earlier in the day. if you're next, message him your information so we can get things happening.


 
  Not trying to be an ass or anything, but I don't know how it can take someone 2 weeks to get an impression of a cable, it'll take me like 2 or 3 days max.


----------



## kenman345

That's what I was thinking. He says he had some personal situations that caused some delays, and also having a second cable to review and compare against delayed it further. I'm just not able to do the review type deal as school starts tuesday and until I've settled into the new semester I wont know how much time I have to do such things.
  Quote: 





yjt93 said:


> Not trying to be an ass or anything, but I don't know how it can take someone 2 weeks to get an impression of a cable, it'll take me like 2 or 3 days max.


----------



## allyl

Well, I have received the cable from Poetik, and have just started having a listen. I won't really comment on sonic differences (if I can even find any) until I've spent some actual time with them. 
   
  Aesthetically, the cable really is wonderful to look at. It seems to be very well made, with strain relief where there should be strain relief. I would say it's a little less flexible than the stock cable for my 1964-Ts, but then again, it is easily twice the diameter, so that is expected. I do wish there was an ear guide/memory wire though. When sitting, the loop over your ears is less secure than I would like. But perhaps my ears are weirdly sloped.
   
  So far so good though. I'll do some listening on my home rig tonight, if the giants cowboys game doesn't take up my entire evening.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





allyl said:


> Well, I have received the cable from Poetik, and have just started having a listen. I won't really comment on sonic differences (if I can even find any) until I've spent some actual time with them.
> 
> Aesthetically, the cable really is wonderful to look at. It seems to be very well made, with strain relief where there should be strain relief. I would say it's a little less flexible than the stock cable for my 1964-Ts, but then again, it is easily twice the diameter, so that is expected. I do wish there was an ear guide/memory wire though. When sitting, the loop over your ears is less secure than I would like. But perhaps my ears are weirdly sloped.
> 
> So far so good though. I'll do some listening on my home rig tonight, if the giants cowboys game doesn't take up my entire evening.


 
  That cable is 24AWG so is a little thicker then the 26AWG cables which i also have. As for the guide, i do form the wire a little to fit around the ear, but for a better, secure fit, it's best to use the choker and tighten the wire behind your head.
   
  Glad you like the cable so far, do let us know what you think, once you have spent more time with the cable.


----------



## fuzzyash

is there an advantage of 24awg over the 26 awg?
  i know 26 awg is cheaper, thinner, and therefore more flexible


----------



## scootermafia

26awg is exponentially more flexible.


----------



## Toxic Cables

I had my 26AWG wire made for IEM use. I have found it to be a little more flexible, but that's not always the case, with different wires. The diameter of the wire is slightly smaller also, so better for portable use.
   
  26AWG wire, can also be cheaper to purchase, but this is not always the case, both my 24 and 26 are sold at the same price now, although the 24 cost more before.


----------



## ardgedee

The thickness of the wire, the strand count, and the insulation all contribute to flexibility. Higher gauges are usually stiffer. Lower strand counts (meaning: each strand is a heavier gauge) is usually stiffer. Some jackets are more rigid than others (teflon at one extreme, silicone at the other), and the thickness of the jacket is also a factor, as is the presence and type of lining (paper/cotton/silk/etc.), if any.
   
  I've got some 20ga wire with a silicone jacket and some 24ga wire with a teflon jacket. The silicone wire is considerably more limber; the Teflon wire is nearly sculptable, which could be acceptable for interconnects, but can be kind of marginal for headphone cables. Teflon has a much better dielectric, though, and silicone is poor. However, regardless of electrical properties I'm not really eager to try hanging a meter of braided 20ga cable off my IEMs...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So you have to balance your options.
   
  Anyway, this is getting off the topic a bit. Frank knows his wires better than I know his wires, so I'm inclined to trust his recommendations regarding his own product.


----------



## allyl

Well, having had this cable for over a week, I guess I will present some more extended impressions. My appreciation of the build quality and aesthetics still rings true, as this cable certainly seems to be constructed in a top-notch manner. Unfortunately, as a practical, day-to-day cable, I would have to say this isn't quite the one for me. While the thickness of the cable lends it an air of strength and durability, it also makes the cable a little more stiff and space-filling than I would like. The ear guides and angled plug that I would like to have could probably be added in by Frank, so I won't consider those features as a drawback.
   
  Sonically, I expected not to hear much of a difference, if I heard any at all. After spending a few hours a day with this cable (and periodically switching back to the stock 1964ears cable), I feel like I may perceive a slight difference, but would not swear to it or expect to tell the difference in a properly blinded comparison. I felt as if the Viper had slightly more top end clarity and focus, which came at the expense of a little bit of bass weight and clarity. 
   
  In the end, can I appreciate an eye-catching, handsomely made product? Of course. But at the price it sells for, I feel like it would take a clear improvement in build quality, ergonomics, and sound quality for me to justify purchasing one for myself. Having said that, I am now definitely considering a Toxic Cable to pair with my HD800s for home use, where weight and portability are far less of an issue.
   
  Thanks to project86 and Frank for providing this opportunity! If the next person on the review list could send me a PM, I will be able to ship out this cable over the weekend when I can get to the post office.


----------



## project86

Thanks allyl! An honest assessment if ever I've read one. 

I'd like to remind everyone that I am not expecting any particular outcome when you try this cable. You may feel like the post above, or you may find it to be a revelation, or perhaps somewhere in between. Don't be afraid to describe what you hear or feel, regardless of what the other posters (or myself) may have already said.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thanks for the impressions, allyl.
   
  As i have said myself before, some may find the 24AWG a little thick, and this is why i had my 26AWG wire produced and all IEM cables are sold with the 26AWG wire. I do keep stock of the 24AWG cables also, for those who would prefer that.


----------



## allyl

It has been brought to my attention that [size=small]SoupRKnowva, who is next in line to get the cable, would rather wait to get the cable. [/size][size=small]batphink, you're up! If you could PM me your shipping address, I will get the cable out to you, as you are next on the list.[/size]


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





allyl said:


> It has been brought to my attention that [size=small]SoupRKnowva, who is next in line to get the cable, would rather wait to get the cable. [/size][size=small]batphink, you're up! If you could PM me your shipping address, I will get the cable out to you, as you are next on the list.[/size]


 
  That i did, yjt93 PMd me asking if he could cut me in line. Im not in any rush to get the cable, i was actually hoping to wait till after i got my Anedio D2 in the next batch, so whoever wants to go ahead of me, is more than welcome to


----------



## mosshorn

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> That i did, yjt93 PMd me asking if he could cut me in line. Im not in any rush to get the cable, i was actually hoping to wait till after i got my Anedio D2 in the next batch, so whoever wants to go ahead of me, is more than welcome to


 
   
  If the two in front of me don't want the spot, I'll gladly take it 
   
  Grats on the D2 btw!


----------



## fuzzyash

@ project86
  could you link the reviews on your first post to make it easier to find and summarize for others?


----------



## ardgedee

Just so participants know, I've taken myself off the listening list, because I'll have other commitments coming up this fall that would interfere with me receiving, listening, and forwarding the cable on in a timely manner. So everybody behind me in the list just got a bump up. If this is still going on when I'm available again, I'll have myself added to the back of the queue. Enjoy, y'all!


----------



## yjt93

Any update on the cable? Trying to line this up with my review of another cable.


----------



## project86

I believe allyl should have already shipped it to batphink, so that should be the current location. Can you guys confirm that?
   
  I'm probably picking up a Silver Poison in the 26AWG configuration, and if I do I'll probably have that sent around instead of the 24AWG SPC Viper. So I'd need to know where the Viper is currently in order to figure who is next - the Scorpion would go to them, and the Viper could be sent back to me. Still tentative though.


----------



## mosshorn

Wow, that would be extremely generous of you project86. I actually want to buy the Silver Poison for my SM3's, but can't afford it right now. That would give me a chance to see if it's worth it!
   
  I'll let you know if any news on the cable gets to me.


----------



## project86

mosshorn said:


> Wow, that would be extremely generous of you project86. I actually want to buy the Silver Poison for my SM3's, but can't afford it right now. That would give me a chance to see if it's worth it!
> 
> I'll let you know if any news on the cable gets to me.




No problem! It's a done deal, I've got the SP 26AWG on order, but will wait until I figure out who gets it next and will have it shipped there. Or perhaps it will go straight to you if nobody else is available... Would you be able to take it say next week or whenever Toxic can get it built and sent?


----------



## allyl

Sorry for missing this. Batphink was sick last week, and did not get his address to me until this week. I'm shipping out the cable on Saturday. I apologize for the delay.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Project86, since i volunteered to have myself skipped in line in the name of waiting for my D2 to arrive, and now that they have sent out emails saying they will be shipping early next week, Id like to butt my way back into line somewhere if i could  but i wouldnt want it till late next week, or even early the following week.


----------



## fuzzyash

everybody is becoming sick!
   
  looking forward to the reviews though


----------



## mosshorn

Sure, I'd be able to take it  If soup wants his place back though (for either of the cables), he can though. I'm just happy I'll eventually get to try it


----------



## project86

Quote: 





allyl said:


> Sorry for missing this. Batphink was sick last week, and did not get his address to me until this week. I'm shipping out the cable on Saturday. I apologize for the delay.


 
   
  Ok, how about you go ahead and ship this as planned, and then Batphink can ship it back to me when finished. By then the Silver Poison will be in play as a replacement.
   
  Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> Project86, since i volunteered to have myself skipped in line in the name of waiting for my D2 to arrive, and now that they have sent out emails saying they will be shipping early next week, Id like to butt my way back into line somewhere if i could  but i wouldnt want it till late next week, or even early the following week.


 
   
  This might be perfect - while Batphink gets the SPC Viper, you can be the first to get the Silver Poison. I think it will take a bit of time to ship overseas, so PM me your address and I'll advise Toxic Cables to ship it to you first. I assume it would arrive just about the time you want it. 
   
  Quote: 





mosshorn said:


> Sure, I'd be able to take it  If soup wants his place back though (for either of the cables), he can though. I'm just happy I'll eventually get to try it


 
   
  Since Ardgedee removed himself, you will be next after Soup if that works for you. For the Silver Poison of course


----------



## mosshorn

Sounds good to me! Also your posts always tempt me project, the picture of those beautiful 4.A's pop up every time


----------



## batphink

I got the cable today.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll be testing it with 2 IEMs, the UE SuperFi 3 and the Etymotic ER4P with the Westone adapters.  That means it's going to be a while before the next person in line, ardgedee, gets it.


----------



## project86

Quggote: 





batphink said:


> I got the cable today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Sounds good. I actually switched things up a bit, so you can send that cable directly to me when you are finished (PM for address when needed).


----------



## Toxic Cables

Sorry everyone, i had totally forgotten about John's Silver cable, as i had never put it in the books. I will get this cable out at the start of next week to the first person. I will put it through the burn in device so it should be fully burned in, when i send it.
   
  I will include a couple dozen amps straps, so that everyone on the list can keep a few for themselves.


----------



## HideousPride

Hi Project,
   
  I noticed your first post has not been updated recently, just wanted to see if you were accepting new participants again. LFF's review of the Frogbeats Customs swayed me into ordering a pair, have shipped my impressions to the company. I have been told that Frogbeats are compatible with the Westone cables, so there's shouldn't be any problem there.  WIth a 3-5 week lead time, I'm hoping the cable/custom IEMs will arrive around the same time. Also would not mind giving my 4.Ai a spin with these.
   
  Thanks for your consideration. I'll apply again at some later time if my application is still a bit too early as of right now.


----------



## alv4426

Its probably gonna take like 5-6…years for the cable to even get to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Quote: 





hideouspride said:


> Hi Project,
> 
> I noticed your first post has not been updated recently, just wanted to see if you were accepting new participants again. LFF's review of the Frogbeats Customs swayed me into ordering a pair, have shipped my impressions to the company. I have been told that Frogbeats are compatible with the Westone cables, so there's shouldn't be any problem there.  WIth a 3-5 week lead time, I'm hoping the cable/custom IEMs will arrive around the same time. Also would not mind giving my 4.Ai a spin with these.
> 
> Thanks for your consideration. I'll apply again at some later time if my application is still a bit too early as of right now.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





alv4426 said:


> Its probably gonna take like 5-6…years for the cable to even get to me


 
  You should be so lucky.


----------



## alv4426

^^^yes sir happy to wait for a great project like this, and thank you very much for the amp straps (I hope they haven't disintegrated with age when they do reach me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## project86

Quote: 





hideouspride said:


> Hi Project,
> 
> I noticed your first post has not been updated recently, just wanted to see if you were accepting new participants again. LFF's review of the Frogbeats Customs swayed me into ordering a pair, have shipped my impressions to the company. I have been told that Frogbeats are compatible with the Westone cables, so there's shouldn't be any problem there.  WIth a 3-5 week lead time, I'm hoping the cable/custom IEMs will arrive around the same time. Also would not mind giving my 4.Ai a spin with these.
> 
> Thanks for your consideration. I'll apply again at some later time if my application is still a bit too early as of right now.


 
   
  Sure, I'll add you to the list.


----------



## mirari

Does toxic cables make balanced iem cables?  I didn't notice any on the website.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





mirari said:


> Does toxic cables make balanced iem cables?  I didn't notice any on the website.


 
  We sure do, i don't have any IEM cables listed on the site yet. You can PM or email me for options.
   
  info.toxic.cables@gmail.com


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Got the cable in today, now its time to get my listening on! so far i love the build. the round braid for the cable is a ton nicer than the flat braid ive had with precious aftermarket cables.
   
  i was also curious what the cost was for the cable i got?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> Got the cable in today, now its time to get my listening on! so far i love the build. the round braid for the cable is a ton nicer than the flat braid ive had with precious aftermarket cable
> 
> i was also curious what the cost was for the cable i got?


 
  That was indeed quick, i only sent it yesterday from the UK, although it was via FedEx.
   
  The Silver Poison sells for £155 + £5 UK shipping and £12 international.


----------



## fuzzyash

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> Got the cable in today, now its time to get my listening on! so far i love the build. the round braid for the cable is a ton nicer than the flat braid ive had with precious aftermarket cables.
> 
> i was also curious what the cost was for the cable i got?


 
   
  you dont know how much you paid?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





fuzzyash said:


> you dont know how much you paid?


 
  This is John's (Project86) cables, that he has been kind enough to let others try before himself.


----------



## yjt93

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> This is John's (Project86) cables, that he has been kind enough to let others try before himself.


 
  Is this the new more flexible cable you told me about?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





yjt93 said:


> Is this the new more flexible cable you told me about?


 
  Not new, this is my 26AWG OCC stranded Silver/Gold cable, and is much more flexible then the previous 24AWG SPC cables that was being passed around. All my IEM cables are 26AWG as standard, 24AWG can be supplied on request.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

So now that I've had the cable for about a week i figured that it was high time i write out some impressions and passed it on to the next individual on the list.
   
  Ive been using the Silver Poison exclusively for the last week to give myself the best chance possible to acclimate myself to its sound. I'm not convinced that switching back and forth as quickly as possible is the best way to hear differences in cables, or any higher end equipment for that matter. Not to mention that swapping cables on IEMs isn't the fastest procedure in existence. So tonight after spending several hours listening for the last time, I switched back to the stock cable from JH Audio. And I will say that i think that i heard an ever so slight difference, the JH cable i think sounds just a tad more open, but the Silver Poison sounds just a tad bit fuller. And when I say tad bit, i mean like I'm not entirely sure i could pass a DBT to prove that, it's just the gut impression I got when i switched. And that was exactly what I was looking for my using it exclusively for as long as i did.
   
  Now that i have the sound portion out of the way, we can move onto the more important part of the impressions. The cable just feels much more like something that would belong on a set of 1100 dollar IEMs. The cable is much thicker than the stock one, but its not unmanageable in any way shape or form. It's very flexible. Some things I noticed at first about the cable. It doesn't have a splitter, only a nice wooden choker. I found this strange at first, since all of the other cables I have ever used with my JH-13s have had splitters. But after a while i cane to appreciate not having a big wooden or plastic splitter in the way or weighing the cable down. The clear shrink wrap that is used instead is tastefully done and doesn't stand out further than it should. The other thing i really like is that it doesn't have any sort of memory wire or anything where the cable enters the ear piece. I thought that it allowed the cable to lay over my ear much more naturally and comfortably that way that using the memory wire and clear tubing of the stock cable. One other thing i loved was the viablue connector, I have a soft spot for their 1/8th in connectors, i love the quality feel of them and the build quality.
   
  So now i guess you would be wondering if i would buy one, since that is arguably the most important thing at the end of the day. And do that I would say no, while i loved the benefits of the build quality and ergonomics, I don't find them to be commensurate with the increase in cost of the cord. Maybe if it were to cost half as much, or something under 150 dollars I would be more willing to purchase it, but at the current exchange rate it would be something like 270 dollars to order one. That's not to say that it isn't a wonderful cable, and I think that others would certainly feel that it was worth the cost.
   
  I also want to say thank you to Project86 for allowing me to have the chance to demo the Toxic Cables Silver Poison cable, it was a pleasure.
   
  So who's next on the list?


----------



## mosshorn

Have batphink and argedee gotten it yet? I don't remember who dipped out anymore XD

Sent from my ICS Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## project86

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> So now that I've had the cable for about a week i figured that it was high time i write out some impressions and passed it on to the next individual on the list.
> 
> Ive been using the Silver Poison exclusively for the last week to give myself the best chance possible to acclimate myself to its sound. I'm not convinced that switching back and forth as quickly as possible is the best way to hear differences in cables, or any higher end equipment for that matter. Not to mention that swapping cables on IEMs isn't the fastest procedure in existence. So tonight after spending several hours listening for the last time, I switched back to the stock cable from JH Audio. And I will say that i think that i heard an ever so slight difference, the JH cable i think sounds just a tad more open, but the Silver Poison sounds just a tad bit fuller. And when I say tad bit, i mean like I'm not entirely sure i could pass a DBT to prove that, it's just the gut impression I got when i switched. And that was exactly what I was looking for my using it exclusively for as long as i did.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks for the impressions Soup!
   
  I know that it can be tricky to honestly report on your findings. Some people probably want to hear you trash the cable saying "It made zero difference! Cables are a scam!" And a different subset of people want to hear ravishing tales of increased clarity and resolution, to the point of night and day differences. As with many things, the truth lies somewhere in the middle. 
   
  Since you focused more on the external properties of having a quality cable, rather than the sonic traits, perhaps you would be a better candidate for one of the less expensive models in the Toxic line. The Silver Poison is the top cable but you can step down to the SPC Viper and I believe another step or two down from that as well. That might put it into your price range that you mentioned being willing to pay. Just an idea.
   
   
  Quote: 





mosshorn said:


> Have batphink and argedee gotten it yet? I don't remember who dipped out anymore XD
> Sent from my ICS Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


 
   
  Good question - this thread is getting somewhat confusing to me... Batphink should have the SPV Viper at the moment and will be sending it back to me when finished (can you PM me about it please?), and Argedee had removed himself from the list at one point. Argedee, still interested? Please reply in the next day or two, if not mosshorn will be the next recipient of the Silver Poison.
   
  Thanks everyone!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> So now that I've had the cable for about a week i figured that it was high time i write out some impressions and passed it on to the next individual on the list.
> 
> Ive been using the Silver Poison exclusively for the last week to give myself the best chance possible to acclimate myself to its sound. I'm not convinced that switching back and forth as quickly as possible is the best way to hear differences in cables, or any higher end equipment for that matter. Not to mention that swapping cables on IEMs isn't the fastest procedure in existence. So tonight after spending several hours listening for the last time, I switched back to the stock cable from JH Audio. And I will say that i think that i heard an ever so slight difference, the JH cable i think sounds just a tad more open, but the Silver Poison sounds just a tad bit fuller. And when I say tad bit, i mean like I'm not entirely sure i could pass a DBT to prove that, it's just the gut impression I got when i switched. And that was exactly what I was looking for my using it exclusively for as long as i did.
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks for the impressions.
   
  Regarding the price, as John says, i do have cheaper options available that would be less then your 150 budget, the final costs that go in to building the SP is more then that, then you have the time it takes to build the cable also.
   
  If someone is looking for a cheaper stranded silver cable, i do have a similar version to the SP available, the "Anthrax", it's built exactly the same as the SP but minus the 1% Gold, i currently have promotional pricing on this cable for £120.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Project86, its not so much that i wanted to spend more time talking about its physical attributes, its just that im not one to wax poetic using lots of popular audiophile words to describe its sound. even if i had heard a huge difference i probably wouldnt have spent all that much more time talking about it. The physical attributes just had more to be talked about was all.
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Thanks for the impressions.
> 
> Regarding the price, as John says, i do have cheaper options available that would be less then your 150 budget, the final costs that go in to building the SP is more then that, then you have the time it takes to build the cable also.
> 
> If someone is looking for a cheaper stranded silver cable, i do have a similar version to the SP available, the "Anthrax", it's built exactly the same as the SP but minus the 1% Gold, i currently have promotional pricing on this cable for £120.


 
   
   
  Oh for sure, im not trying to say that your cable or your time arent worth anything man, im just saying that for me its not worth the cost of entry for the Silver Poison. Thanks again for the opportunity 
   
  And once we figure out who is next, if they could pm me their address so i can get it out to them.


----------



## project86

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> Project86, its not so much that i wanted to spend more time talking about its physical attributes, its just that im not one to wax poetic using lots of popular audiophile words to describe its sound. even if i had heard a huge difference i probably wouldnt have spent all that much more time talking about it. The physical attributes just had more to be talked about was all.
> 
> 
> And once we figure out who is next, if they could pm me their address so i can get it out to them.


 
   
  Of course - understood. It's great to have a wide variety of people involved here, so we can get different perspectives. Hopefully at least one person at some point does some poetic waxing, just to balance things out!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> Oh for sure, im not trying to say that your cable or your time arent worth anything man, im just saying that for me its not worth the cost of entry for the Silver Poison. Thanks again for the opportunity


 
  I know that's not what you meant, everyone has a limit on what they want to spend on something and i know the Poison might seem a little expensive for some, which is why i have other options, starting from as little as £80/$125 for an OCC copper OM cable.
   
  The GBP is also very strong currently, only a weeks ago the SP was $240, while today it's $249.


----------



## project86

So it seems like nobody else has chimed in, so mosshorn gets it next. Soup, can you get with mosshorn for shipping info? Thanks.


----------



## batphink

Hi, I have the SPV Viper right now.  I'm using it with 2 IEMs which is why I'm taking so long.  I will post my review with pics next week.


----------



## project86

Thanks batphink! Take your time, and when finished PM me for address info because that cable is coming home.


----------



## mosshorn

Just an update, the SP was supposed to be here Friday. It's now Saturday and mail has already come today :banghead:

Gotta ?! #@ing love USPS :rolleyes:

Sent from my ICS Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mosshorn

So I got something in the mail today 
   
   

   
   
  I'm only gonna have it for a few days (shipping off my SM3's to save up for Tzars!) so I'll try to get as much headtime with it as possible  I'll post impressions, inital and the end of my trial, in the post below me.
   
  Also,
   
   

   
  I was like "STRAP ALL THE AMPS!"
   
  ....too bad I have a solo DAP now :c


----------



## mosshorn

Thank you Project86 for this opportunity, idk when I'd have a chance to otherwise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and thanks to Frank from Toxic Cables for supplying extra amp straps. I'm thinking about getting another rig just to use them 
   
*Initial Impressions:*
   
I wish the cables I made were jaw-droppingly pretty like this one. You really can't put into words how beautiful this cable is until you're walking around and realize you keep looking down to check it out XD It has a great feel to it, and Frank's braiding is spot on. I'm a big fan of Viablue minis, and it compliments this cable very well. The overmolded connectors make me break out the toast, because I'm insanely jelly I can't make those. There are zero microphonics, but I'm sure most people would assume that. 
   
Overall in the physical department, I don't think you can get anything for your money that makes you feel you are owning some high end stuff like this cable. Even though the IEM's I own are top tier universals, and my DAP is near top tier, I finally feel like I'm holding some top tier rig I used to drool at in the Portable Rig thread when I started here. Now I know that at the end of the day, it is about the music. But ESPECIALLY in portable audio (IMO), aesthetics are close. While I'm not gonna rock some lesser pair of headphones/IEMs just to look cool, I enjoy my rig having that hi-fi look. Why? Because I guess I'm shallow like that 




   
So now that I got my ogling done (I still keep looking down at this cable thinking "holy crap this is cool"), on to how it sounds. Mind you, these are still initial impressions and subject to change. Testing is being done on my Hisoundaudio Studio V 3rd Anniversary, and also using it as an amp from my internal soundcard on the computer (DAC should be in tomorrow). From what I've A/B'd to my stock cable, I'm noticing a little more detail in the vocals (especially high vocals), things like electronic xylophones seem to ring just a smidge more, and the bass, while reduced slightly, seems to be tighter. It also makes vocals on the SM3's not as upfront. In some ways this is OK with me,  but I could see this being an issue with some V shaped IEMs, or even a bright IEM paired with a bright source like my Studio V. I would say so far, I'm feeling a detail improvement of ~10-15%.
   
   
Now the question is, is this cable worth the asking price for me (after my ~8 hours of it)? Well, that really depends on what you're looking for. People looking to make their basshead IEM into an analytical IEM, or to dramatically improve their IEM are going to be sorely let down. My stance on the cable debate has always been "let it be a tweak". You have to enjoy the sound of your rig before you even THINK of cable choice, especially hi-end ones like this. I do like the way this tweaks the SM3's though from my limited listening, so any SM3 v2 readers, give this a shot if you have the money to spare. Practically, it's a great feeling cable, and very obviously made to compete or exceed most of the hi-end cable options right now. Aesthetically, I would put this cable on my KSC75's if I could. I would wire everything in my house if I could. It's THAT sexy. If you like to show off how much insane amounts of money you spend in this hobby, I can't recommend this enough for looks. Frank, you should go into jewelry too! 




   
 So to me, this cable is worth the money. Can I afford it as a college student? Nooooot quite yet ^_^ Although I might start saving just because of my initial impressions.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Good thing about all the bands, no bubble wrap required.


----------



## project86

Mosshorn - any updates? I think you have a new DAC by now, so hopefully you've had some time to spend listening.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





mosshorn said:


> Thank you Project86 for this opportunity, idk when I'd have a chance to otherwise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Great write up, thanks for sharing.


----------



## HideousPride

I recently picked up a cable on the forums, the Beat Audio Silver Sonic MKII, due to the stock cable of the 4.Ai failing on me (probably my fault, I took it out for some real wear and tear).
   
  I didn't really have an opinion on cables and if they make an audible difference on the sound before, but I've very much been enjoying the new cable and think it was a very worthwhile purchase (although it must be said it was offered to me at a very significant discount from the new cable price).
   
  My custom IEMs should be shipping to me sometime this week, and I just pulled the trigger on a pair of D600s for about half of MSRP, should be a very enjoyable holiday season in regards to headphone items to play with. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Looking forward to getting the Toxic in and doing a comparison vs stock/Beat Audio cables!


----------



## HideousPride

Just wondering on the status of the cable - have they been passed on to the next participant yet?


----------



## ardgedee

project86 said:


> Batphink should have the SPV Viper at the moment and will be sending it back to me when finished (can you PM me about it please?), and Argedee had removed himself from the list at one point. Argedee, still interested? Please reply in the next day or two, if not mosshorn will be the next recipient of the Silver Poison.




Only catching up with this thread now... Sorry for missing your question -- I was in a plane over the Pacific at the time 

If the cable is still in circulation, yes I'm interested! Add me back to the end of the queue. Thanks!


----------



## mosshorn

Hey all, sorry I haven't posted, kind of forgot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  Anywho, I'm considering editing my initial impressions to be my final as well. Everything I thought pretty much stood with longer exposure. Frank is an amazing (prepare for this awesome word) cablier and when funds dictate, I will be getting a cable from him (depending on how the Tzars are, it may not be the SP though).
   
   
  It is in Ytj's hands now, so he should have his impressions up soon. Thanks again Project86 for this wonderful opportunity.


----------



## project86

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> Only catching up with this thread now... Sorry for missing your question -- I was in a plane over the Pacific at the time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Sure! Will do. The list is pretty informal at this point, but I'll add you to it.
   
   
  Quote: 





mosshorn said:


> Hey all, sorry I haven't posted, kind of forgot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks Mosshorn, both for the impressions and for passing it along on your own. If everyone takes matters into their own hands as far as seeking out the next participant, that makes it easier for me. But of course feel free to PM me with questions.


----------



## KimChee

Is the list still open?  If so I'd like to be added please.


----------



## project86

Quote: 





kimchee said:


> Is the list still open?  If so I'd like to be added please.


 
   
   
  Sure!


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

Cripes, is there still room in this list for the Silver Poison? As a cable "doubter" the allegations that Toxic cables made a big difference in the ES5 thread really caught my eye but I'm not too keen on spending hundreds on something that in all likelihood might just boil down to placebo or cognitive dissonance associated with trying to rationalize the cost of a product :l


----------



## kenman345

Feel free to check out the linked thread in my signature to find out about other really awesome cables. Many people are disbelievers but their are obviously gonna be different sound qualities to different metals as the conductor. Whether or not the purity entirely makes a difference or whether any of the cables these days that claim to be 7N are indeed that, well that's for another thread. but their are definitely plenty of options, some even as cheap as the stock replacement cables. 
  Quote: 





idsynchrono_24 said:


> Cripes, is there still room in this list for the Silver Poison? As a cable "doubter" the allegations that Toxic cables made a big difference in the ES5 thread really caught my eye but I'm not too keen on spending hundreds on something that in all likelihood might just boil down to placebo or cognitive dissonance associated with trying to rationalize the cost of a product :l


 
  EDIT: Sorry if I dereailed the focus of the thread. Just trying to point a fellow member in the direction of more information by many people (from reviews of cables) that would help make him a believer.


----------



## project86

Just sent a PM to yjt93 - looks like it's been a while since he was on. Hopefully that's not indicative of anything bad.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Any news on the cable, if it's missing, i will send you another.


----------



## kenman345

You can just send one to me :-D 
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Any news on the cable, if it's missing, i will send you another.


----------



## project86

toxic cables said:


> Any news on the cable, if it's missing, i will send you another.




Thanks Frank - that's very generous of you. I have yet to hear back from ytj93 but I only pmed him once.... I'll see what else I can find. We have his address, and I'll maybe get a mod involved and see if that helps.


----------



## HideousPride

Hoping your gesture of generosity won't be abused, this sounds quite troubling. Would be great if it was just some small misunderstanding.


----------



## gmahler2u

Does toxic cable make cable for JH16?


----------



## project86

Quote: 





gmahler2u said:


> Does toxic cable make cable for JH16?


 
   
  JH Audio uses the same cables as most other customs. So the Toxic Cables pictured and discussed in this thread will work with JH16 just fine. I've been using their SPC Viper cable with my JH13 FreqPhase and is does an excellent job.


----------



## KimChee

I just got a DIY Silver Poison, so I can be taken off the list again thanks.


----------



## gmahler2u

Quote: 





project86 said:


> JH Audio uses the same cables as most other customs. So the Toxic Cables pictured and discussed in this thread will work with JH16 just fine. I've been using their SPC Viper cable with my JH13 FreqPhase and is does an excellent job.


 

 Who do I need to contact?  I'm interested in Silver Poison.


----------



## kenman345

User "Toxic Cables"....
  Quote: 





gmahler2u said:


> Who do I need to contact?  I'm interested in Silver Poison.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





project86 said:


> JH Audio uses the same cables as most other customs. So the Toxic Cables pictured and discussed in this thread will work with JH16 just fine. I've been using their SPC Viper cable with my JH13 FreqPhase and is does an excellent job.


 
   
  Are you gonna be doing a review of the FreqPhases project86?


----------



## project86

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> Are you gonna be doing a review of the FreqPhases project86?


 
   
   
  Eventually, in some form or other - yes I will.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Has the cable turned up yet, John.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





project86 said:


> Eventually, in some form or other - yes I will.


 
   
  Thats fantastic  i cant wait to read it, i recently lost my JH-13s  and ill be needing to replace them, so obviously the FreqPhase version is on my radar now.


----------



## gmahler2u

Does Toxic cable man take his time to answering his PM?


----------



## kenman345

He's usually good about it. He's in the UK, give it a little time. Took him a few days to answer me about a non-retail question. The man is busy. I'm sure you'll get an answer soon. 
  Quote: 





gmahler2u said:


> Does Toxic cable man take his time to answering his PM?


----------



## gmahler2u

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> He's usually good about it. He's in the UK, give it a little time. Took him a few days to answer me about a non-retail question. The man is busy. I'm sure you'll get an answer soon.


 

 He send me the PM and I order the cable.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





gmahler2u said:


> He send me the PM and I order the cable.


 
  Thanks for the order and i am sorry for the late reply, i am running extremely late on orders so i have been checking my messages and emails less often then last few weeks and making cables.


----------



## gmahler2u

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Thanks for the order and i am sorry for the late reply, i am running extremely late on orders so i have been checking my messages and emails less often then last few weeks and making cables.


 

 No Problem! it's all good sure!


----------



## project86

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


>


 
   
   
  Not yet.
   
  I got Currawong (a mod) involved and he looked into it. Appears that yjt93 (the person who has the cable now) has not logged on since 12/3/12, and may be a student here in the USA by way of China. I speculate that he went back home and has not yet returned. When he does return or just check his messages, he'll see some interesting emails.
   
I'm not sure what to do at this point. For some reason I think he will eventually turn up with the cable and an apology. But I could be wrong.


----------



## kenman345

It's a real shame when good things go bad. I'm with you on hoping we're just over reacting but the truth is everyone is waiting on him and as a member of the community he's taking unfair advantage of your generosity and the opportunity you have offered to everyone on this thread. I had thought people were to only get about 2 weeks or less with the cable. If I had the cable and was away, I'd at least attempt to log on and apologize. It all seems a bit strange to me. 
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *project86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## project86

I was thinking he went back home for the Holidays and something happened where he had to stay. Maybe he lost funding or scholarship eligibility or some other snag. Hard to explain why he wouldn't just log on and reply though. Not like China lacks internet connections. 
   
  I can't imagine someone purposefully absconding with a $300 cable - it's not like we are talking about a Stax SR-009 or something, where the temptation exists to disappear from HeadFi and never look back. Reading his posts, he seemed really enthusiastic about the scene, which is why I allowed him to participate despite having no feedback. Maybe that was my mistake. 
   
  Frank was nice enough to offer a replacement cable. I can't help thinking that the moment we accept that and get it back into circulation, the original cable will turn up. I guess that wouldn't be the worst outcome though.


----------



## kenman345

Not to blame you, but I think moving forward anyone receiving the cable should have some feedback. Talk to Frank about that situation and what he'd wanna do if that happened. 
  Quote: 





project86 said:


> I was thinking he went back home for the Holidays and something happened where he had to stay. Maybe he lost funding or scholarship eligibility or some other snag. Hard to explain why he wouldn't just log on and reply though. Not like China lacks internet connections.
> 
> I can't imagine someone purposefully absconding with a $300 cable - it's not like we are talking about a Stax SR-009 or something, where the temptation exists to disappear from HeadFi and never look back. Reading his posts, he seemed really enthusiastic about the scene, which is why I allowed him to participate despite having no feedback. Maybe that was my mistake.
> 
> Frank was nice enough to offer a replacement cable. I can't help thinking that the moment we accept that and get it back into circulation, the original cable will turn up. I guess that wouldn't be the worst outcome though.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Things happen, i am sure the cable will turn up, if not it is just a cable and i will replace John's cable.
   
  Unfortunately, i am completely out of the SP, i thought i had another bundle as i had 300 SP cables made in the first batch, but it seems i was wrong and that bundle is actually Vipers.
   
  The few that i do have left are already sold and i expect a new batch in about 5 weeks, so no more SP IEM cables currently being sold. When they do arrive, maybe we can keep this going.
   
  In the meantime, if you would like a Silver Widow IEM cable instead for yourself, John, do let me know. It's my latest stranded OCC Silver/Gold Type 2 Litz cable.


----------



## project86

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Things happen, i am sure the cable will turn up, if not it is just a cable and i will replace John's cable.
> 
> Unfortunately, i am completely out of the SP, i thought i had another bundle as i had 300 SP cables made in the first batch, but it seems i was wrong and that bundle is actually Vipers.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Frank, you have my attention now....


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





project86 said:


> Frank, you have my attention now....


 
  Amazing cable John, probably the best IEM cable i have heard to date. It is a little thicker then my other IEM cables.


----------



## project86

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Amazing cable John, probably the best IEM cable i have heard to date. It is a little thicker then my other IEM cables.


 
   
  Definitely interested.
   
  As I think I've told you in the past - I don't really use nice IEM cables when I'm on the go. I already worry about loss or damage to my expensive CIEMs, so a nice cable just makes it that much worse. 
   
  At home, on my reference setup, it doesn't matter how thick the cable might be.


----------



## Toxic Cables

I will make one up for you with the next batch of IEM cables i make, will contact you once it is ready. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  Please do bear with me, as you might know, i am very busy with orders currently.


----------



## project86

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I will make one up for you with the next batch of IEM cables i make, will contact you once it is ready.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  You're the best Frank!
   
  No rush, I'm super busy too so I'm all tied up just like you.


----------



## kenman345

Whatever happened to this? Seemed like a nice community idea and now it's been dead it would appear.


----------



## project86

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Whatever happened to this? Seemed like a nice community idea and now it's been dead it would appear.


 
   
   
  User yjt93 had the cable shipped to him and then disappeared. He appears to have left the country as far as we can tell. So the Silver Poison is gone. Thankfully, Frank has offered to replace it for me (class act!) so all is not lost. 
   
  I probably could have done a better job of vetting the participants. But yjt93 had been to a meet and seemed like an enthusiastic participant around here so I gave him a chance - it's no fun to only have senior members involved. Oh well. 
   
  I'll edit the front page to reflect the status.


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





project86 said:


> User yjt93 had the cable shipped to him and then disappeared. He appears to have left the country as far as we can tell. So the Silver Poison is gone. Thankfully, Frank has offered to replace it for me (class act!) so all is not lost.
> 
> I probably could have done a better job of vetting the participants. But yjt93 had been to a meet and seemed like an enthusiastic participant around here so I gave him a chance - it's no fun to only have senior members involved. Oh well.
> 
> I'll edit the front page to reflect the status.


 
  In hindsight, this post from him is kinda amusing.... No one would've guessed.
   
   
   


yjt93 said:


> Not trying to be an ass or anything, but I don't know how it can take someone 2 weeks to get an impression of a cable, it'll take me like 2 or 3 days max.


----------



## project86

Yep, pretty funny. I do think that was a serious comment at the time - read some of his old posts and he seems like a genuine guy. But obviously something happened and he either decided the cable was super nice and he would disappear with it, or more likely he had something else going on and just never bothered to come back. 
   
  We speculate that he was a student attending school here, and went back home overseas for a break. Maybe something happened and he couldn't attend any longer? Or no Visa to get back here? Even so, they have the internet most places so there's no excuse for not updating.


----------



## kenman345

He apparently was on December 3rd 2012. A real shame. I hope in the future we can continue with programs like this. 
  Quote: 





project86 said:


> Yep, pretty funny. I do think that was a serious comment at the time - read some of his old posts and he seems like a genuine guy. But obviously something happened and he either decided the cable was super nice and he would disappear with it, or more likely he had something else going on and just never bothered to come back.
> 
> We speculate that he was a student attending school here, and went back home overseas for a break. Maybe something happened and he couldn't attend any longer? Or no Visa to get back here? Even so, they have the internet most places so there's no excuse for not updating.


----------



## alv4426

Sad to see this awesome project derailed especially since project86/Frank/Toxic are some of the coolest people around here. Glad to see Frank is gonna hook it up (even though Ive heard he is massively swamped right now with orders, with good reason I presume). I hope this one instance of extreme DBness doesn't kill future endeavors like this. And it just had to happen when I was next in line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.


----------



## project86

I had success with sending a few other things around in the past - $1200 worth of DAC/amp/cables and it made it back to me in perfect shape (probably cleaner than when I sent it!) So I'm not gonna let a little thing like this stop me. I'll just have to be a little more careful about who I send to. But if something gets lost or stolen, then no big deal - I wouldn't send it in the first place if I wasn't prepared for that possibility.


----------



## cute

So how would the sound of the silver 1% gold be affected if this wire were used for signal, and OCC Cryoed pure copper were used for the ground returns?  Has anyone even tried this and compared to a full four wire silver 1% gold cable?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





alv4426 said:


> Sad to see this awesome project derailed especially since project86/Frank/Toxic are some of the coolest people around here. Glad to see Frank is gonna hook it up (even though Ive heard he is massively swamped right now with orders, with good reason I presume). I hope this one instance of extreme DBness doesn't kill future endeavors like this. And it just had to happen when I was next in line
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I am extremely busy currently and the SP IEM cables are also currently out of stock and i have no firm date for delivery, but the wires are now with my overmoulder.
   
  Once the new batch comes it, if anyone is still interested, we can give this another go, and i will send out another cable.


----------



## alv4426

oops I forgot to reply, Im still very interested in trying one out whenever they are available.


----------



## sunninho

Me too!


----------



## Toxic Cables

The new batch of Silver Poisons is currently stuck at customs, they can be a real pain with items of this value.
   
  I should hopefully be able to send out a replacement soon, just need to know who was on the list next.
   
  As before, anyone still wishing to try the cable, please let John know.


----------



## HideousPride

Thanks for the reminder!
   
  John, still interested when the cable becomes available.


----------



## lin0003

Project86 and Toxic Cables, can I please try out the silver cable after a month and a half? I really want to compare it to the 8-wire hybrid one that Frank is making me. If possible, put me last on the list if this ever gets to Australia.


----------



## kenman345

Nevermind, Realized I didnt read some posts before.....EDITed it to fix my mistake


----------



## project86

Quote: 





hideouspride said:


> Thanks for the reminder!
> 
> John, still interested when the cable becomes available.


 
   
  You can have it first. PM me your address info if you don't mind. 
   
  For anyone else wanting to try it - sorry, but it's going to be USA only and it's going to require some good trader feedback on this forum. 
   
  I'm thinking after HideousPride, alv4426 and sunninho are good candidates.


----------



## Toxic Cables

I will send out a couple of cables, so they can hopefully make the rounds quicker.


----------



## alv4426

Yay this is moving way than I thought it would, thanks Frank and project. Ill pm you now


----------



## project86

Sorry for the delay everyone - I'm still waiting on the cables to arrive from Frank (who is, in case you weren't aware, _extremely _busy due to a deservedly high popularity). Once I do, I'll get them out ASAP.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





project86 said:


> Sorry for the delay everyone - I'm still waiting on the cables to arrive from Frank (who is, in case you weren't aware, _extremely _busy due to a deservedly high popularity). Once I do, I'll get them out ASAP.


 
  Sorry for the delay John, i will FedEx them over later this week, they will be delivered early next week.
   
  As you say, i have been extremely busy with orders lately, i never in a million years expected the cables to become this popular.


----------



## project86

toxic cables said:


> Sorry for the delay John, i will FedEx them over later this week, they will be delivered early next week.
> 
> As you say, i have been extremely busy with orders lately, i never in a million years expected the cables to become this popular.




That's not a bad problem to have, right?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





project86 said:


> That's not a bad problem to have, right?


 
  It's great, but it does also mean a lot of the orders have been getting delays and a very long waiting time.


----------



## project86

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> It's great, but it does also mean a lot of the orders have been getting delays and a very long waiting time.


 
   
  I know the feeling - in my case it's reviews that need to be done. I love having tons of gear come through here but finding time to properly evaluate it is tricky, and then I start getting backed up....


----------



## project86

Minor update - cables have shipped and should arrive to me on Monday or Tuesday of next week. I'll turn them around by midweek and get them over to the first people (HideousPride being first, alv4426 being second, sunninho being third).


----------



## HideousPride

Thanks John!
   
  Looking forward to spending some time with Frank's cables after reading all of the positive feedback they've received.


----------



## project86

They are here and they are freakin awesome! Gotta grab a few pics and then I'll get them sent out, hopefully tomorrow but if not then over the weekend for sure.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





hideouspride said:


> Thanks John!
> 
> Looking forward to spending some time with Frank's cables after reading all of the positive feedback they've received.


 
  And you should see how much some of them charge for those feedback. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 jj


----------



## project86

Alright, this thread is officially back in action! alv4410 and HideousPride both have Silver Poison cables headed their way. Here's a bit of copy and paste from my post in the big Toxic Cables thread, just so you can see the new cables as well as a few others of mine just for Toxic Cables eyecandy.
   
  
  
 Starting with the Silver Poison cable for custom IEMs:
  
 
  
 
  
 
  
 Just a beautiful cable - thin and manageable, yet substantial at the same time. Love the lack of memory wire too. I didn't listen to this much as they are going to be sent out to some other folks tomorrow for demo purposes. I had another Silver Poison that someone disappeared with, so I'm being a lot more careful about who I loan things to from now on. But Frank was kind enough to replace it for me - what a class act.
  
  
  
  
 Next is the completely over the top Silver Widow (OCC Cryo silver with gold) for custom IEMs. This is purely for use at home only - Frank asked if I needed it flexible or if being on the stiffer side was OK. I told him do whatever it takes for pure SQ because I'll only use this at home directly in front of my gear, so flexibility is a non-issue in this case. Subsequently this is some thicker gauge stuff compared to the Silver Poison. It's a type 2 Litz cable where every strand within each wire has its own insulation, meaning none of he strands are in direct contact until the solder joint. Termination is a Neutrik 4-pin XLR for balanced operation. I did get an adapter for XLR to 1/4" made from OCC copper, for those times when I want to use a single-ended amplifier. In any case, I'm blown away by this cable - simply the best my CIEMs have ever sounded. Running the JH13pro FreqPhase from the balanced Silver Widow, driven by an AURALiC Taurus, fed by a Resonessence Labs Invicta playing DSD tracks from its SD Card player.... holy smokes does it sound good! It probably wouldn't work so well on the go, but that isn't really the point, is it?
  
  
 
  
 
  
 
  
 
  
 
  
  
  
  
 Last but certainly not least is the balanced HD800 cable - an 18AWG version of the Copper Scorpion which uses fully Cryo'd OCC Copper in a Litz configuration. Notice the special connectors made just for HD800 - very nice. I went back and forth with Frank on which cable would be best for me, and in the end he recommended this one based on my feedback. He says he isn't even sure people know he has this option for HD800 what with all the Silver Poisons and such, but it's a very viable choice - the larger gauge plus OCC Copper translates to spectacular extension on both ends. Despite being on the thicker side, this cable is by no means unwieldy or difficult to deal with. In fact I prefer it to the original Sennheiser cable, which had a tendency to twist up in sharp angles and generally make a mess of itself. Once again, I use balanced operation a lot, but use the adapter pictured above for my single ended amps. I believe it is the same cable but in a higher gauge. In any case, I'm not disappointed in the least with this cable. Frank could have upsold a Silver Widow or even his RC-4 "ultimate" HD800 cable - but he didn't. I think it's worth noting how Frank is the type of guy to figure out what you want, rather than try to sell you the most expensive option regardless of your taste. 
  
 
  
 
  
 
  
 
  
 
  
  
  
 I'll have more thoughts on these excellent cables as I get more time with them For now, Just wanted to post some pics and note how pleased I am with Frank's service and attention to detail. Since I do this as something of a "professional" over at InnerFidelity, I deal with _a lot_ of manufacturers on a regular basis. If only all of them operated on the same level as Frank.... it would make my job much easier.


----------



## alv4426

Today is the greatest day in the history of alv4426 headphoneness, I got a demo STAX system with a PICO DAC today and I just went to my mailbox and found the Toxic cable waiting for me. This is gonna be a fun weekend. Someday next week Im gonna be crying in a USPS store mailing this stuff out to the next dude.
  Thanks so much to project86, Frank, and Justin (from headamp) you dudes are awesome. 
   
  PS that balanced IEM cable is crazy... I need one now


----------



## project86

Quote: 





alv4426 said:


> Today is the greatest day in the history of alv4426 headphoneness, I got a demo STAX system with a PICO DAC today and I just went to my mailbox and found the Toxic cable waiting for me. This is gonna be a fun weekend. Someday next week Im gonna be crying in a USPS store mailing this stuff out to the next dude.
> Thanks so much to project86, Frank, and Justin (from headamp) you dudes are awesome.
> 
> PS that balanced IEM cable is crazy... I need one now


 
   
  Sounds like fun! Just don't get confused and jam the Silver Poison into your Stax amp....


----------



## alv4426

JH5-Silver Poison, Pico Power, Headamp Upsampling DAC, random interconnect.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





alv4426 said:


> JH5-Silver Poison, Pico Power, Headamp Upsampling DAC, random interconnect.


 
  Awesome setup, thanks for posting.
   
  Thanks for sharing your thoughts John. Really glad you like the cables and a great write up as usual.


----------



## project86

So alv4426 and HideousPride will be done auditioning the Silver Poisons soon.... who's next? I think sunninho is a good candidate but I need one more. Please keep it inside the USA only, as international shipping is a hassle. There was a list of potential people but that was a while ago so I need to know who is interested currently.


----------



## HideousPride

Hi all, Fairly wrapped up with my impressions, can have the Poison out by the end of the week/early next week to the next person. John, please PM me the person you'd like me to send to and I'll work out the shipping details. Thanks! Danny


----------



## project86

Alright, I found the next recipient for one of the cables, but still need someone else to receive the cable that HideousPride currently has. Any takers?


----------



## HideousPride

No takers? I'm thrilled that I've been able to hold onto them for so long, but I'd like to give someone else a chance to experience it for themselves.  My review came a bit late, but here it is - hopefully it inspires one of you chaps to take the plunge and give aftermarket cables a go!
  
 
  
  
 *Introduction*
 Prior to receiving the Silver Poison, I was situated in the camp of cable agnostics. I hadn’t enough firsthand experience to judge for myself what, if anything, a high-end cable can do for the pursuit of great sound.
  
 I have personally replaced a couple of stock headphone cables on my cans with relatively inexpensive aftermarket ones, but the changes were due to issues I had with the stock cable (too long for intended usage, flimsy or otherwise unwieldy, frayed or snapped cable) as opposed to actively seeking to upgrade. I’ve heard higher end headphones with an aftermarket balanced termination sound different from the single-ended stock cable on the same amp, but can’t say I feel comfortable attributing the change to just the cable modification with the other variables in play. Cables are something I’ve been curious about, but haven’t dropped the $$$ on due to my priorities in reaching an endgame amplifier/DAC/headphone chain before toying with the “less important” stuff.
  
 Now that I’ve reached that point and am satisfied with the desktop/portable setups I have, it was with the greatest of interest that I received the Silver Poison.
  
 *On the Cable*
 The cable looks damn good. It was a very welcome change in the realm of aesthetics as compared to the stock cable my CIEM came with. I gave the section of the cable under the Y-connector a gentle tug, and the build quality of the cable felt durable and strong. Plugging them into my CIEMs and taking the cable for a spin, I immediately noticed and was thankful for the lack of memory wire – the cable strands near the connectors are very flexible and easy to guide around the ears. Fantastic! After several listening sessions, the cable managed to hold its form and resist my unconscious attempts to tangle it as I moved about with the CIEMs in my everyday active life.
  
 I didn’t directly test the Silver Poison against the stock cable in the sense of playing songs on one cable, and then switching to the other cable with the exact same songs to see if I could detect any perceptible differences. I believed this would be setting myself up for the placebo effect and straining to hear “magical” subtleties, if you will. Putting in hours of intense concentration on individual tracks and attention to minute details in the background music was a taxing mental burden that I didn’t feel like subjecting myself to.
  
 Instead, I decided to go about it by swapping out between extended listening sessions and comparing my overall sense of enjoyment between the two cables. After a week or so of this process, it was clear that the Silver Poison won out by a substantial margin. The memory wire on the stock cable made it feel clunky and chunky every time I looped it around my ears, making me long for the lack thereof on the Silver Poison. Ergonomically from a cable sense, the Silver Poison also provided me greater comfort and peace of mind – I wasn’t irritated by the cable brushing against clothing or foreign objects. Finally, the cable just felt “right” with my setup. From my humble abode in Texas, I’ve taken my portable rig to Los Angeles, to South Korea, and to Phoenix in the days I’ve been auditioning the cable, and have to say I noticed significantly more stares and comments on my CIEMs due to the attention the aftermarket cable attracts. Call me vain if you must, but the Silver Poison connecting my CIEM and AK100 is a fitting (read: good looking ayyyyy) link between the two. It made not having the aftermarket cable in the chain an almost painful difference visually when I swapped to the stock cable.
  
 
     
 I’ve decided to not comment on the audible differences I heard between the cables. Did I find myself hearing perceptible variations listening to some of the same songs with both cables over the days? Perhaps so, and yet with all of the uncontrolled variables in play during the listening sessions, it’s not enough for me to steadfastly declare my allegiance to the cable wars on one side or another.
  
 *Conclusion*
 I will say however, that this program has allowed me to gain a more open mind in regards to how much of an enhancement well-designed aftermarket cables can be. I would still advocate focusing your attention on the products in the chain that make an easily perceptible difference until you reach a point where you are satisfied with what you have – once you do reach that point, an aftermarket cable could very well be just the thing you’re looking for on your journey to audio nirvana. Such was the case for me.  
  
 A huge thank you to Project86 (John) for allowing me to participate in his loaner program, what a fantastic experience!


----------



## alv4426

^^^^I agree with most of your thoughts good sir. This demo pushed me to buy an aftermarket cable for my IEMs, so its evil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## project86

Thanks guys (but I swear I wasn't part of some grand scheme to get you to part with more money - that's on your head alone!) Now who's next? Any takers?


----------



## project86

OK, thread bump. I've lost track of this thread but it's time for some new blood. Who wants to try a killer Silver Poison cable?


----------



## caracara08

Quote: 





project86 said:


> OK, thread bump. I've lost track of this thread but it's time for some new blood. Who wants to try a killer Silver Poison cable?


 
   
  I was actually in the cable market for my 4.Ais.  I havent really been following any cables, do you recommend this one? What is the pricing?


----------



## project86

I do recommend this one, as a top tier option. There are others which cost less (including some from Toxic Cables, like the Viper) but not many that can beat this cable, regardless of price. Or at least that's my experience. Price on the Silver Poison currently translates to about $242 plus a bit for shipping.


----------

